# Aquarium Related Video of Earthquake in Ottawa



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## EvolutionAquarium (Jun 16, 2010)

You'd think the plants and pictures would be shaking too!?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

EvolutionAquarium said:


> You'd think the plants and pictures would be shaking too!?


I would imagine that by the time the guy starts shooting with the video camera at least a minute or two have passed since the quake hit.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They weren't rocking too badly, fortunately. But, do you think about how secure your tank is, when you set it up in our earthquake-prone region? I think about that. My tanks are not strapped to the wall, but I've located them so they're not near places where people are likely to be, not next to the sofa or tv or a play area. I think I should probably put some wood along the edges of the counter, to keep them from sliding forward. During the Seattle quake a few years ago, the computer monitor on the desk slid forward almost into my son's lap. (We grabbed it before it hit)


----------



## EvolutionAquarium (Jun 16, 2010)

He did say it was happening while he was shooting, you'd think the camera would be shaking too? Also, would not the tank surface water jitter instead of slosh side to side?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

......weird.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

EvolutionAquarium said:


> You'd think the plants and pictures would be shaking too!?


not really no?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Something to think about.
BC building codes make any new installation of a hot water tank be secured to a wall securely.It makes sense that should apply to tanks of all types just for safety.
I think when I set up my next tank I am going to secure the stand for sure.
I already secured the TV in my sons room since it sits up high.
Something to think about for sure. Most seismologists say its just a matter of time for us.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Its an experience i would like NOT to be in again.Last one i was in was around the 6.2-3 range in Europe, and just looking at the ground around me move in waves is something i will never forget.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

the tank on the left has an Aqua Clear that really needs some maintenance, its just trickling..lol


----------

